# Kestrel RT 900 Size Question



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

HI all, I'm interested in the RT 900 but am unsure of what the best size would be for me. I'm 6'1 with a 34 inseam. Would the 57 cm be the right size? Also, very curious about real world experiences with this frame, especially stiffness / comfort over 60 to 100 km rides? I weight 180 lbs. How is the quality / durability of this frame? Any concerns? Thanks for the help!


----------



## mygoatboy (Apr 26, 2010)

I made an excel spreadsheet to compare frame geometry after getting sized on a 58 or 61 Specialized. 6'1" 36 inseam. Here is an image of the spreadsheet I made for comparing sizing (if you make something like this for the RT 900 it would help you get a good idea if you get fit for a certain size bike at a local shop) :


----------



## rdolson (Sep 2, 2003)

I'm 6' with a 32" inseam and weigh about 190 - 195. I had an RT700 which is basically the same frame geo and design but a pinch heavier. I rode the 57cm size for a season. They have a short head tube for the size frame and a longish top tube. That will put you over in a more "Racer" like position. I ran Dura Ace with Mavic Ksyrium SL3 SSC Tubulars, with the Kestrel RT specific seatpost, Ritchey WCS Stem and FSA K-Force bars.

It was a very quick ride, super stiff, VERY stable at speed descending, on par with my Colnago and Bianchi. 

It was comfortable for long and short rides. I will say it beat me up more than my steel rides, but that would be expected, stiff bike, stiff wheels.

The sizes posted above are for an Evoke and NOT an RT which are different. Go to the Kestrel site and get the correct size info there.

Would I buy this bike again? Maybe. I bought it to give a carbon bike a whirl, was not impressed and sold it on eBay last year.

The deal that BikesDirect has for a full DA RT800 with Mavic wheelset sounds like a winner at $2,995 delivered. The 800 is the same as the 900 with a different carbon and is a pinch heavier.

All in all, it was a great bike, eye catching, fun to ride, just not my cup of tea. YMMV


----------



## zion rasta (Aug 15, 2004)

rubbersoul said:


> HI all, I'm interested in the RT 900 but am unsure of what the best size would be for me. I'm 6'1 with a 34 inseam. Would the 57 cm be the right size? Also, very curious about real world experiences with this frame, especially stiffness / comfort over 60 to 100 km rides? I weight 180 lbs. How is the quality / durability of this frame? Any concerns? Thanks for the help!


57 cm will fit you right. I am 6'2" and long torso, so I ride a 59cm with a 100mm stem.

I have done centuries with the RT-900 and is smooth as butter.

The frame has the highest grade carbon you can get and is very well built. Stiffnes and speed wise I compare it to an Orbea orca or Kuota kredo. Lighter than my buddys Willier cento uno with record. Mine is a 15.2lbs with pedals, computer, cages, etc.


----------

